# Gator machete Jr.



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

Received my back ordered new tool yesterday to add to a collection of personal protection equip.


----------



## -JohnD- (Sep 16, 2012)

Orly51 said:


> Received my back ordered new tool yesterday to add to a collection of personal protection equip.


What a tease!!! No pictures, no review/comments on it... :gaah: ...that is just mean!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree. What does one look like? Is it actually half gator and half machete? Is it green and rough? I guess I just won't know until you post a pic.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

This is a video review of the Cold Steel Gladius Machete that I got recently:


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I love mine. looks great, solid, saw is a big +, lifetime warranty


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

Gerber gator Jr.

http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...twIwAA&usg=AFQjCNFtZ209pZsYgkLBBgD-HZUWpg9xdA


----------



## Orly51 (Jan 17, 2013)

gaspump86 said:


> I love mine. looks great, solid, saw is a big +, lifetime warranty


Great machete for the $$$. Compact and easy to carry.


----------



## Herklord (Jan 22, 2013)

This is now on my wish list. Any thoughts on the gerber machete pro?


----------

